# Echinodorus Amazonicus or Bleheri



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you think this is a echinodorus amazonicus or bleheri ?










I think it looks more similar to a echinodorus amazonicus.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone know ? 

Now I am more confused because I found that there are some articles that actually say they are the same species.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

To me it looks more like bleheri because of the very short petioles. Not sure as I don't know much about these plants but I diod some research and found that the petioles on amazonicus are longer.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for your response. Look what I found in the web:










"Echinodorus bleheri.
Comparacion de la forma de una hoja de bleheri (inferior) con una amazonicus. (superior)
Ruben Echeveste; Guadalajara, Jalisco, México."

http://atlas.drpez.org/Echinodorusamazonicus/aac

It says " Echinodorus bleheri.
Comparison between the shape of the leave of the bleheri (below) and the amazonicus (above)."

It definitively looks similar to the leave above.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _E. *a*mazonicus_ to me.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> It looks like _E. *a*mazonicus_ to me.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you ! We are beginning to do an Spanish plant atlas with my club. http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showforum=53
> 
> ...


----------

